# Anti-bike types



## CanyunRider (Nov 23, 2010)

Where I live in OC, there is a movement by a few locals to either completely ban or severly restrict road cycling. The lame reasons used to the public include the road is too narrow, too many blind curves, and cyclists do not obey posted speed limits  
Typical NIMBY behavior... the real reasons tend to be quite lame: "they make so much noise(talking)", "i'm afraid to pass them" , "they think they own the whole road", "they go too fast downhill" blah blah blah.

So, what I need is some serious ammo to fire back at these hayseeds. 

Who or where do I ask or find the best info on cycling laws, etc? If you can cite specific CVC sections re passing on double yellow lines, rights of way, etc. it would be greatly appreciated. 

Just an FYI: I'm off Santiago Canyon Road, a very popular skinny tire destination/ride. Unfortunately, there is the small handful of d-bags that ride like asshats and leave a lot of bad tastes in the locals' mouths. Not like a lot of locals aren't asshats, either...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

CanyunRider said:


> Who or where do I ask or find the best info on cycling laws, etc? If you can cite specific CVC sections re passing on double yellow lines, rights of way, etc. it would be greatly appreciated.


Not sure if OC has an LACBC equivalent or not. If no, then I would contact (call) these guys & gals and see what they can do for you.


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

You're neighbors to the south have San Diego County Bicycle Coalition which may also be able to help


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Aug 21, 2007)

the california traffic code has all the laws with regard to bike riding, where, when, how rules and regs etc. you can google bicycle traffic code california and it comes up


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I agree about contacting the San Diego or LA County Bicycle Coalition. Both are very active organizations and they get the job done. Don't know much about the OC one. You never here anything about them anymore. Still if they are still around, contact them too. Here's a video that might help you: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rU4nKKq02BU


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

You might contact the OC Wheelmen. They're pretty active in the area. I think they're taking part in a county-wide think-tank thingie along with the OC Register to promote cycling, raise awareness, etc.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

BEST OF LUCK with your efforts. I ride through Sand Canyon Road a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

*Bicycling & the Law: Your Rights as a Cyclist*

read this book, afterwards you can say that you have a constitutional right to ride your bike on the road. The details are fuzzy as to why since I read it a while ago. It is good on the historical and legal issues with cycling. Of course the California DMV site has all the laws as well, but the book explains things well if you don't have a legal background (which I don't).

http://www.amazon.com/Bicycling-Law-Your-Rights-Cyclist/dp/1931382999/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## waterguy (Jun 15, 2006)

here is a link to DMV information on bicycles http://www.dmv.ca.gov/about/bicycle.htm


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Please PM me if there is any more information or meeting on this locally. I live in Tustin and ride the canyon regularly. I am really surprised I have not heard of this movement. The biggest problem for them is it is a state funded road as there is State parks area in the canyon. It is also an unincorporated area, this is why the O.C. Sheriffs control the road there. Whats really funny is that that the residents are upset at cyclists and not the 10,000 straight pipe Harley Davidson's that roar through the canyon at 100+ MPH on the weekends deafening everyone! Go figure


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

findlaw.com <- good resource for anything legal. 

Throwing the law at anti bike people will do you no good. These people arent operating based on logic and adherence to the law. They dont like bikes, legal or not. They want to change the laws to reflect that, showing them the law will only motivate them to change it.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

TomH said:


> findlaw.com <- good resource for anything legal.
> 
> Throwing the law at anti bike people will do you no good. These people arent operating based on logic and adherence to the law. They dont like bikes, legal or not. They want to change the laws to reflect that, showing them the law will only motivate them to change it.


if I read the OP correctly, he's saying the anti-types ARE attempting to change the law...

so, how does your advice to do nothing help the situation...?


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

The effort and attention should be spent on the people who matter, city planners and officials. I was saying its not worth trying to convince the anti bike people. Its worth maybe writing some letters to the city letting them know you bike, vote, and oppose any changes that remove your legal right to the road etc etc. 

I also provided a link that gets you all the laws and vehicle codes for every state..


----------



## CanyunRider (Nov 23, 2010)

The anti-bike types in the canyons are your typical ignoranuses. There won't be much convincing done to them. Recently, there was a community meeting where (as I understand it as I was not there) the CHP and OC Sherriff came out and clairified CVC pertaining to bicycles. Some of the more civil types decided to pass out flyers to cyclists whenever possible, stating the local's concerns, etc. The less civil; well let's just say if you ride on Silverado Canyon Road, be prepared to take license plate #'s or worse. 

BUT, the other side of the coin is some club types display a disproportionate amount of arrogance and the locals' reaction is to take out their frustrations on everybody riding a bicycle. 

The local cyclists have an idea where an old gravel pit road that runs parallel to Silverado Canyon, along the "S" curve section, be turned into a detour bike path of sorts, thus keeping cyclists off the section deemed most dangerous to bike/vehicle interaction. But I think it would take a butt-load of letters to the county to get this done. More than just the local cycling community (most of which are mtb'rs for obvious reasons) could generate. 

But it is funny that the locals are pissed at bicycles, not at the m/c 's, both HD type and dirt bikers, that roar through the neighborhood all weekend. I especially like the motocross knobs that have to "open it up" just below my house at 0-dark-thirty on Sats and Suns. No doubt if I did the same thing on their flatland tickytacky development streets, they'd be calling the gendarmes to have me arrested for disturbing 'their' peace.


----------



## Brandon351 (Oct 28, 2010)

If you get the traffic engineering survey for the specific roads your anti-bikers are complaining about, you can present what the true road-hazards are that the traffic engineer sees and documented.

That is fact, it is prepared by an expert, and is used in court often. 

What ever your anti-bikers have to say about road hazards, can be argued with that, as they are not experts.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

that's lame. here in la, they even add bike lanes on the streets outside my place.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

rward325 said:


> The biggest problem for them is it is a state funded road as there is State parks area in the canyon. It is also an unincorporated area, this is why the O.C. Sheriffs control the road there. Whats really funny is that that the residents are upset at cyclists and not the 10,000 straight pipe Harley Davidson's that roar through the canyon at 100+ MPH on the weekends deafening everyone! Go figure


I think it would be hard to get a judge to restrict travel in any area served by public highways as you point out. State parks being there will mean people will want to travel there for recreation. Not everyone can or wants to use a car. To eliminate bicycles would be to limit people's ability to travel and use the resources in that area such as the parks. 

The discussion should be re-directed towards making the road safer for all legitimate users which includes cyclists. This could mean traffic calming measures for autos, etc. The sooner you can get it into people's heads that banning bicycles is not an option due to things like the constitution and rights to travel the sooner you can get them focused on the real issue of making the road safer for everyone.


----------

